# Signature/Watermark???



## stang96mj (Aug 3, 2009)

I have the Adobe Photoshop Elements 6.0. I am wanting to know how I can make and get my watermark/signature (or whatever it's really called)put on my photos. When I have made one is there a way that it can get them to automatically be on my pictures when I download them on my computer?


----------



## ocular (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh come on it's not very hard to do. open the image, and then use the type tool click on your image and type: your-water-mark,  then save as jpeg, ur done.


----------



## KmH (Aug 4, 2009)

stang96mj said:


> I have the Adobe Photoshop Elements 6.0. I am wanting to know how I can make and get my watermark/signature (or whatever it's really called)put on my photos. When I have made one is there a way that it can get them to automatically be on my pictures when I download them on my computer?


 Elements 6 doesn't provide a method to watermark/sign images at upload nor the use of actions in the editing workspace.

I usually wait till I have done all my editing before I add text to an image. If I want to add my mark to a bunch of images I usually put them all in a file folder and use FastStone to mark them in a batch. You can make a .png image of your mark in phototshop and use it in FastStone. FastStone can also resize and orient your images so they all get marked in the same position, like the lower right-hand corner. 



ocular said:


> Oh come on it's not very hard to do. open the image, and then use the type tool click on your image and type: your-water-mark, then save as jpeg, ur done.


 It's not hard, but very time consuming if you have 1000 sports images or 600 wedding images you need to do.


----------



## Crazydad (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is an excellent tutorial on how to batch watermark using Elements 6. I have Elements 6 and this does work.


----------



## lenad09 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not sure about 6 but i have element 7 and if its similar you just start a new document and make your "watermark" then save the selection as a brush then you just "stamp" it to all photos and no you cant automatically add them i wish it were that simple. i know i didn't give you alot of details but i found YouTube to be very helpful with PS....there are a ton of tutorials on YouTube about PS.


----------



## KmH (Aug 13, 2009)

Crazydad said:


> Here is an excellent tutorial on how to batch watermark using Elements 6. I have Elements 6 and this does work.
> 
> YouTube - Elements 6 Batch Water Marking


 Yep, after you have the images uploaded to the computer. :thumbup:


----------



## nardulus (Nov 25, 2009)

You can try this program, Batch Photo Factory
It's easy to batch add watermark to your photos.


----------

